# Que faire d'un vieux G3?



## MG3 (28 Décembre 2015)

Bonsoir tout le monde.
Je me suis permis de m'inscrire sur votre forum sur les conseil d'un ami car je possède un vieux G3 qui tourne sous MAC OS X Panthere si je ne me trompe pas ça m'embete de le jeter à la poubelle mais je ne sais pas quoi en faire. Il ne m'est d'aucunes utilité mais il fonctionne très bien.

Savez vous si cela est peut se vendre et dans quelle fourchette de prix?

Merci à vous!

Jerome


----------



## Invité (28 Décembre 2015)

Quel type d'ordi ?
Une tour ? Grise, blanc/Bleue ? Un portable ?
Un Beige ?


----------



## MG3 (28 Décembre 2015)

Invité a dit:


> Quel type d'ordi ?
> Une tour ? Grise, blanc/Bleue ? Un portable ?
> Un Beige ?



Celui la.
Le clavier est celui qui était livré avec mais pas la souris


----------



## Invité (28 Décembre 2015)

Ah un iMac Snow !
A ma connaissance il ne lisent pas les Dvd.

Le mieux c'est de passer par un autre Mac en FireWire pour installer 10.4
quel 10.4 d'ailleurs ? Un Dvd ?


----------



## MG3 (28 Décembre 2015)

Je ne sais pas si il lit les DVD mais apparement le lecteur CD est HS. Je viens de tester avec un DVD mais il ne veut pas me le rendre. Maintenant va falloir que je trouve une solution pour le récupérer. Je sais aussi que les petits haut parleur sont HS.
Le but est de lui éviter la poubelle.


----------



## MG3 (28 Décembre 2015)

Le lecteur fonctionne, j ai réussi a récupérer le dvd puis j ai refait le test avec un vieux cd rom plein de mp3. Il le lit mais pour faire sortir le CD c 'est tout un sketch. Le cd ne sort que de quelques mm avant de retourner a l intérieur. A chaque fois que j appuie sur éjecté il sort un peu plus jusque au moment ou on peut attraper le CD et le tirer pour aider le petit moteur.


----------



## Romuald (28 Décembre 2015)

Un G3 comme ça se vend à ma connaissance entre 10 et 50€. Mais avec des haut parleurs HS et un mange disque qui fait des siennes...
Pour ce qui est du problème de lecteur CD, j'ai le même souci, ce sont les patins d'entrainement du mange disque qui sont usés, secs ou encrassés. Il faut démonter le lecteur, je n'ai pas essayé (on peut le DEPOSER, mais le DEMONTER pour avoir accès aux patins, je n'en sais rien).
Et si tu veux lui éviter la poubelle, tu peux toujours le proposer par la :
http://forums.macg.co/threads/dons-de-mac-v2-et-autres-materiels-operationnels.303649/


----------



## MG3 (28 Décembre 2015)

Merci pour la réponse Romuald. Vu le petit prix que je pourrai en tirer (pas sur de pouvoir me payer un mcdo) il serait peut être préférable de le donner.


----------



## Invité (29 Décembre 2015)

Oh, un Snow ça fera un heureux de sûr !
J'ai vendu mon dernier il y a 2 ou 3 ans à un collectionneur. Maintenant, effectivement ça doit valoir un bon p) repas MacDo…


----------



## voltfan (29 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour,
Oui ça se vend toujours les mac.
Surtout que le "Snow" était l'un des plus puissants a sa sortie si je ne me trompe pas.
Je viens d'en acheter un similaire (600 MHZ - noir fumé) pour 20 € donc tu peux au moins le vendre ce prix là voir un peu plus, tout dépend où tu habites (Je viens de vendre mon vieux Emac dans le sud où je suis en vacances pour 40 € alors qu'a 15 € personne n'en voulait dans le département où j'habite  )

Ps: Si tu as encore la boîte ou les manuels ça peut te faire augmenter légèrement le prix auprès des collectionneurs 

Mais si tu n'as pas envie de t'embêter a le vendre, n'hésites pas a le donner plutôt que de le "recycler" (entres parenthèses car tout est broyé pour récupérer les métaux  , ce n'est pas du recyclage, c'est du ferraillage  )


----------



## MG3 (29 Décembre 2015)

voltfan a dit:


> (entres parenthèses car tout est broyé pour récupérer les métaux  , ce n'est pas du recyclage, c'est du ferraillage  )


Oui je sais, c'est pour ça que j aimerais pouvoir lui éviter la benne.

Je suis en région parisienne, quand je regarde certaines annonce s sur le bon coin ça tourne dans les 30/40€ mais pour des mac ou tout fonctionne


----------



## melaure (5 Janvier 2016)

Pense à Ordiécole


----------



## MG3 (5 Janvier 2016)

Ordiécole? C'est quoi?


----------



## luc1en (5 Janvier 2016)

Ceci http://ordiecole.mac.free.fr/
Qui sont-ils ? http://ordiecole.mac.free.fr/qui.htm


----------



## MG3 (5 Janvier 2016)

Genial! Merci pour l info, je vais les contacter. Au moins je sais qu il servira encore et a bon escient.


----------



## melaure (6 Janvier 2016)

Ils sont très sympas, ont plusieurs centres, et le spécialiste Mac habite entre Lyon et Grenoble. Je passe le voir quand on me file du matos


----------

